# SnowEX Distributor??



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

Anyone in the CT/MA/NH area have a name of a SnowEX Distributor? I can't even find a web page for Trynex/SnowEX anywhere. Everything I google ends up being in the mid-west... 

Thanks


----------



## snowbankr (Oct 6, 2004)

I called sno ex at thier 1 800 number which I don't have right here with me. The closest dealer is Welch Welding in North Chelmsford, MA. I called them with a wiring harness question and the only help they would give me was "bring it down and we'll fix it." Whe I go to the shop tomorrow, I'll get teh 800# I called.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I think Stills Power Equipment in Manchester NH is a SnowEx dealer. I picked up a couple spreader brochures last time I was in there, and I'm almost 100% certain they were SnowEx brochures. Call them at 603-622-1100. Easy to get to, they are right off exit 6 on 93.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Trynex/ Snowex main office:

Warren, Michigan

(800)725-8377

Great equipment!:salute:


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

I think you will find Taconic Maintence is the Master distributor for Conn, NH and Mass. 1 845 485 4200


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

I hope you are not looking to buy a Trynex product. Why buy something when you can't even find a distributor. What if you need service? Perhaps you are looking for service, I don't know. If you can't tell, I'm not a Trynex fan.


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

Andy N. said:


> I hope you are not looking to buy a Trynex product. Why buy something when you can't even find a distributor. What if you need service? Perhaps you are looking for service, I don't know. If you can't tell, I'm not a Trynex fan.


...hmmmmmm...


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*looking for snowex*

You can go to the website Snowex.info to find a dealer near you.Snowex has had several issues in the past and has asked us to help them in there distribution efforts and dealer network.


----------



## NEHawaiian (Apr 14, 2005)

Try calling Hartford Truck. I know they sell snow ex products because when I was looking they had Fisher, Airflo, and Snow Ex. This was in last October.


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

We have a Snow-ex tailgate spreader mounted on a truck at my current day-job. I'm almost positive we got it from Lacey Truck Equipment in Medford, MA.

It works pretty well, but the management is too cheap to buy any sand or salt to use in it.:angry: 

Anyone seen the V-maxx (I think that's what it's called) in action? I know there were some complaints about their older V-box poly spreaders. I'm thinking of expanding my services next season.


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a snowex ... and they have a few on the shelf in Sudbury, MA
Richey And Clapper .. Boston Post Rd (rt 20) E ... Phone #(978) 443-1333 
Good Luck


----------



## kyle volz (Oct 13, 2005)

I have seen the V-Maxx8500 several times. That is the new 2 yard V-Box. It is completely different from the v-pro series they have. The V-Maxx 8500 is a duel flight auger fed unit that pulls the material to your spinner. I do not personally have one, but it looks like an excellent unit. I use the 1075's, 
1875,s and v-Pro models. Work great for us.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Cheapest SnowEx dealer I've found is Central Parts Warehouse. I bought a few very large & very heavy items and they drop shipped right to me.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

If you are looking for a sander that you will have for a long time do yourself a favor and look at the Torwel units. I have a 2.5 yd stainless that is 9 years old and is still going strong. Same everything with the exception of wiring, clutch and belts.

The biggest problem usually on any sander is usually the electrical system. I would geive serious consideration to that before I even considered buying a electric powered unit. A V-box is an entirely different animal than a tailgate unit. You should be able to get a 1.7 yd stainless for about $5k +/-

http://www.torwel.com/Torwel.html


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Am I missing anything here? All the Torwel's I see are gas or hydraulic. Is there another model that is electric? That's what this thread is all about.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Snow Ex parts*

:waving: 
I picked up a Snow Ex tailgate spreader at auction. I have been able clean it up pretty well, I found that is was not taken care of after a storm. I had the same questions about SnowEx dealers. A member wrote me back that has been using Snow Ex for years. He's been able to use Meyers parts to make any repairs he's needed. Thier able pretty much made the same way. The only diffrence as far as I can see is the hopper. Members have mentioned call the number at www.SnowEx.com

Pale Rider


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Snow Ex dealer in CT*

:waving: Good Morning All,
I was thumbing through a truck trader this morning and found a Snow Ex dealer in CT. Thier also a Boss plow dealer if that's what you use.

Jukonski Truck Sales 
680 Newfield St.
Middletown, CT
1-800-378-0342
www.Mitsutruck.com

Pale Rider


----------



## Mcouture13 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello RCPD,
I work for Torwel Industries, and was looking through this plowsite.com forum, and would like to take the opportunity to introduce myself to you, I'm a Sales Representative, and also have about 7 years of Torwel knowledge under my belt, if you'd like any help with any question/concern you may have, parts you may need, etc...

***Also, I would like to inform you that we're in the process of updating our website, and haven't in a while, but, we DO offer an electric VBox spreader, and many other sizes/configurations, as well as custom fit for specialty ATV's, RTV's, Etc...***

Torwel has been manufacturing spreaders for over 50 years, and we have a strong heritage as well as our commitment to a superior product backed by the best customer service in the business without all that corporate runaround.

Thanks for you interest in Torwel Products, and feel free to contact me directly at any time,
Sincerely,

Mike Couture

Sales Consultant, Snow & Ice Division
Torwel Industries, a division of Sanweld Industries, Inc.
19 Industrial Park Road East,
Oxford, MA 01540
[email protected]
P: 800.225.9415
F: 508.987.8580
www.torwel.com


----------

